# Call of Duty Black Ops III Zombies



## Shea_Heights (Dec 21, 2015)

I know that their is alot of members here who enjoy Call of Duty Zombies. Anyone here play alot of COD zombies and is looking to play a game?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 5, 2016)

I played a lot on bops 1 keno and Ascension were my shit don't know if i like bops3 zombies yet iv only played a couple games, seems a lot harder then I remember you ps4 or X1


----------



## AussieWeedSmoker (Mar 5, 2016)

loving the zombies on blackops 3 hit us up for a game on ps4
Hashashinsweed 
DoctorWeedis420


----------

